# Who has the jersey ?



## postman (24 Mar 2015)

This was taken a few years ago.I went to York,Tadcaster and Ladybower Res,to meet a few 'Chatters'.Who did you meet ?


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2015)

User said:


> I last saw it being auctioned off on the windows and death ride Dec 13.
> @frank9755 who took it?


I have it .... And have been meaning to start it off on the rounds again but it's been low on my to-do list.
It's hanging in my wardrobe and I've been wondering whether it should be washed or left with its natural patina .....


----------



## Fnaar (24 Mar 2015)

There was a relay thread: here it is


----------



## ianrauk (24 Mar 2015)

There's 2 jerseys, north and south.
I think @ttcycle has the southern jersey.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> There's 2 jerseys, north and south.
> I think @ttcycle has the southern jersey.


When I'm back home I'll photograph the one I have ....


----------



## TVC (24 Mar 2015)

There are most likely enough new faces to get some momentum going again. I was trying to get it off the Doctor at one point but neither of us had the legs at the time to make the trip.


----------



## Fnaar (24 Mar 2015)

Newcastle handover, 2009:

@graham56 @Fnaar @theloafer






Border handover, 2009: @Scoosh @HJ @graham56 @Fnaar
Pic taken by @Telemark


----------



## ianrauk (24 Mar 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> When I'm back home I'll photograph the one I have ....




The Southern one has my moniker on it, also Tdr1nka's.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> The Southern one has my moniker on it, also Tdr1nka's.


I'll check it out .....


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Mar 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have it .... And have been meaning to start it off on the rounds again but it's been low on my to-do list.
> It's hanging in my wardrobe and I've been wondering whether it should be washed *or left with its natural patina *.....


Patina is important and often adds value. In your case tho' I'd have it laundered restored.


----------



## 4F (24 Mar 2015)

I believe I may have the Southern one, I tried to palm it off  hand it over at the end of a Dun run one year without any joy. I will take a look tonight


----------



## Piemaster (24 Mar 2015)

How long has it been around? Can't help but notice the web address is wrong - .co.uk


----------



## Scoosh (24 Mar 2015)

Slightly off-topic but anyone else notice the resemblance between @Fnaar and 1yearTT man Steve Abraham … ? 

Both slim, 'slightly receeded', eat like horses, … errrm … think it ends about there …


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (24 Mar 2015)

I don't think I was aware of cyclechat jerseys doing the rounds. I'm interested in being the next CC'er in the chain time/distance permitting.


----------



## Fnaar (24 Mar 2015)

Jefferson Meriwether said:


> I don't think I was aware of cyclechat jerseys doing the rounds. I'm interested in being the next CC'er in the chain time/distance permitting.


After an enthusiastic start (2008), it all came to a grinding halt, (see thread here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-great-cyclechat-jersey-relay-discussion.6962/

There was a Northern jersey and a Southern jersey too.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> The Southern one has my moniker on it, also Tdr1nka's.


Southern jersey Inaugural signing: tdr1nka, self and Trikeman...South Bank, one cold, windy evening...sometime in the past (28th April 2008) ...I think someone else turned up when we got to the pub opposite Waterloo Station but I cannot remember. I had just published 'The Bonj Book of Cycling' - which was also sent on its merry way...anyone got that?













Tdr1nka and Trikeman learn from the sage that is/was Bonj


----------



## Aperitif (24 Mar 2015)

Remember yenrod?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Mar 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Remember yenrod?



No, but we'll always have Bognor!


----------



## ianrauk (24 Mar 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Remember yenrod?




How could one not?


----------



## CopperCyclist (24 Mar 2015)

This is an excellent idea that somehow I had completely missed. Needs to be given a kickstart!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Mar 2015)

I wanted to get my name on both the north and south versions, but, I never managed either


----------



## frank9755 (24 Mar 2015)

@Tynan had one at the same time as I had the other. 
Dunno if he still has.


----------



## 4F (24 Mar 2015)

Confirmed, wardrobe checked and I have the Southern one (received from Tynan and as pictured above in teefs post). I am doing the spring ride in Rutland in a couple of weeks so will get this moving again.


----------



## TVC (25 Mar 2015)

If these get going again we should ask @Shaun to pin the tracking thread for a while to make sure everyone gets a chance to see it.

Rutland is my neck of the woods @4F, I could pick it up from whoever you deposit it with


----------



## Aperitif (25 Mar 2015)

4F said:


> Confirmed, wardrobe checked and I have the Southern one. (As pictured above in teefs post). I am doing the spring ride in Rutland in a couple of weeks so will get this moving again.


Sell it on the 'bay, Tony - it's worth a fortune.

And, a CycleChat 'Original' gives you superpowers beyond compare...


----------



## Fubar (25 Mar 2015)

So who has the North Jersey @Scoosh ??


----------



## 4F (25 Mar 2015)

@The Velvet Curtain The ride is on 19th April from Oakham so I will hand over to Dr Pink and Totally Fixed and get this going again


----------



## ianrauk (25 Mar 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Sell it on the 'bay, Tony - it's worth a fortune.
> 
> And, a CycleChat 'Original' gives you superpowers beyond compare...




Yes thanks 'teef...


----------



## Scoosh (25 Mar 2015)

Aperitif said:


> And, a CycleChat 'Original' gives you superpowers beyond compare...


What - like enabling you to wear shorts in all that snow ???  




Is that really the Blue One ???


----------



## Scoosh (25 Mar 2015)

Fubar said:


> So who has the North Jersey @Scoosh ??


No idea - it passed north, then south again, I believe. If the 'south'jersey has been identified, the other one must be the 'north' one !

@HJ even contacted Enduro (the makers) and explained the journey it had taken around the UK and did they want it to visit their factory in Livingston for some publicity shots/ chat/ whatever.  Never heard back.


----------



## Fubar (25 Mar 2015)

Scoosh said:


> No idea - it passed north, then south again, I believe. If the 'south'jersey has been identified, the other one must be the 'north' one !
> 
> @HJ even contacted Enduro (the makers) and explained the journey it had taken around the UK and did they want it to visit their factory in Livingston for some publicity shots/ chat/ whatever.  Never heard back.



Be good to get the North one that is South going North again, even if that means going West or East first! If it is actually South that is, and not North...


----------



## Scoosh (25 Mar 2015)




----------



## Fnaar (25 Mar 2015)

There was also the *JOURNAL *thread... only 3 pages though...
And there were 3 jerseys! 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/official-cyclechat-jerseys-relay-journal.8502/


----------



## postman (25 Mar 2015)

Scoosh said:


> No idea - it passed north, then south again, I believe. If the 'south'jersey has been identified, the other one must be the 'north' one !
> 
> @HJ even contacted Enduro (the makers) and explained the journey it had taken around the UK and did they want it to visit their factory in Livingston for some publicity shots/ chat/ whatever.  Never heard back.


 

Endura, Alan Blue and Amanda were my contacts back in the middle 1990's.Amanda had the most wonderful accent.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Mar 2015)

Fubar said:


> So who has the North Jersey @Scoosh ??


You mean this one?













..... No idea ....


----------



## Fubar (25 Mar 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> View attachment 83759
> 
> ...



Wow! Some names on there I recognise - @scook94 @magnatom @Seamab @theloafer @TechMech @mcshroom @HLaB @edindave @Fnaar - need to get some of the regulars up here on that - calling @Pat "5mph" !!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Mar 2015)

Fubar said:


> Wow! Some names on there I recognise - @scook94 @magnatom @Seamab @theloafer @TechMech @mcshroom @HLaB @edindave @Fnaar - need to get some of the regulars up here on that - calling @Pat "5mph" !!!


Lot of names from the past too ......


----------



## Fubar (25 Mar 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Lot of names from the past too ......



I don't suppose your location is the services on the M74 in South Lanarkshire, is it...?


----------



## Scoosh (25 Mar 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Lot of names from the past too ......


Hairy Jock and Mrs (Hairy Jock) ! - now known as @HJ and @Telemark - but that was before she joined CC !


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Mar 2015)

Fubar said:


> I don't suppose your location is the services on the M74 in South Lanarkshire, is it...?


There's a clue under my Avatar ....


----------



## Fubar (25 Mar 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> There's a clue under my Avatar ....



Well its close to England, and everyone I've seen there looks pretty desperate ...


----------



## Fubar (25 Mar 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> There's a clue under my Avatar ....



Near Oxford then - who's heading North this year??


----------



## Fnaar (25 Mar 2015)

Is @spandex on there twice? (back and side)... if so, he set a precedent... I only have my sig on the rear... I'm game for a bit of frontal action 
And I'm sure Miss Goodbody would like a bit of rearguard action, at the very least...


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Mar 2015)

Fubar said:


> Near Oxford then - who's heading North this year??


It can go in small steps, just need to know who is north of me. I know @threebikesmcginty is within fighting distance as is @Dibdib or @kimble for example ....


----------



## Shaun (26 Mar 2015)

Ah ha ... and that's one of the 'friedly' jerseys too - when it was sent off for printing we hadn't noticed that there was an 'n' missing ... worth a fortune them ones!!


----------



## Fubar (26 Mar 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> It can go in small steps, just need to know who is north of me. I know @threebikesmcginty is within fighting distance as is @Dibdib or @kimble for example ....



We have @MikeW-71 in Cumbria, and @mcshroom also oop North who can bring it on tour to Inverness in August...


----------



## Fubar (26 Mar 2015)

Shaun said:


> Ah ha ... and that's one of the 'friedly' jerseys too - when it was sent off for printing we hadn't noticed that there was an 'n' missing ... worth a fortune them ones!!
> 
> View attachment 83769



70's diet??


----------



## TheDoctor (26 Mar 2015)

Fnaar said:


> There was also the *JOURNAL *thread... only 3 pages though...
> And there were 3 jerseys!
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/official-cyclechat-jerseys-relay-journal.8502/


Indeed there are. I've got one of them here - got it from Chuffy and Baggy.
I've actually signed all 3!


----------



## mcshroom (26 Mar 2015)

I had the northern one for a while a few years ago. I picked it up from @Telemark after Magnatom's 'Pedal for Cake' ride and I think passed it on to @frank9755 in Swansea.

From what I remember there was no rule preventing train/car assisted transfers (A problem we currently have with the YACF LEJOG baton which is stuck in Dundee after I got it there last year), they just needed to be handed between forumites.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Mar 2015)

I'd be happy to help get it through the Midlands. I could ride up to 50 miles from Leicester to meet to collect and again to pass it on, only not in one day!


----------



## Fubar (26 Mar 2015)

TheDoctor said:


> Indeed there are. I've got one of them here - got it from Chuffy and Baggy.
> *I've actually signed all 3!*



Nobody likes a show off...


----------



## Fubar (26 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'd be happy to help get it through the Midlands. I could ride up to 50 miles from Leicester to meet to collect and again to pass it on, only not in one day!



So Oxfordshire @Fab Foodie ... Leicestershire @Supersuperleeds ... Derbyshire/Yorkshire???(@ColinJ) Northumberland @Fnaar ... Cumbria @mcshroom / @MikeW-71 ... Scotland... North of Scotland (@Fubar et al)... @snorri for FAR North of Scotland??? (in fact I think @Edwardoka is planning a FAR North trip after our tour, so could do a handover...)


----------



## Fubar (26 Mar 2015)

mcshroom said:


> I had the northern one for a while a few years ago. I picked it up from @Telemark after Magnetom's 'Pedal for Cake' ride and I think passed it on to @frank9755 in Swansea.
> 
> From what I remember there was no rule preventing train/car assisted transfers (A problem we currently have with the YACF LEJOG baton which is stuck in Dundee after I got it there last year), they just needed to be handed between forumites.



Would be NICE to do it by bike though, wouldn't it...??


----------



## Fnaar (26 Mar 2015)

Fubar said:


> So Oxfordshire @Fab Foodie ... Leicestershire @Supersuperleeds ... Derbyshire/Yorkshire???(@ColinJ) Cumbria @mcshroom / @MikeW-71 ... Scotland... North of Scotland (@Fubar et al)... @snorri for FAR North of Scotland??? (in fact I think @Edwardoka is planning a FAR North trip after our tour, so could do a handover...)


@Fnaar for Northumberland/Toon


----------



## MikeW-71 (26 Mar 2015)

I'll be heading though Yorkshire at the end of July and will be visiting Newcastle on the way back home.

Or I can meet up in Cumbria for a handover from mcshroom


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Mar 2015)

This thread reminds me: I should wear my CycleChat jersey a bit more often. I'd get a kick out of confusing the locals. "_CycleWhat?_...".


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Mar 2015)

Shaun said:


> Ah ha ... and that's one of the 'friedly' jerseys too - when it was sent off for printing we hadn't noticed that there was an 'n' missing ... worth a fortune them ones!!
> 
> View attachment 83769



*Runs to Wardrobe to see if I have one to flog to some poor unsuspecting newbie on here!! '


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Mar 2015)

UPDATE: No, mine are just the standard ones with the right spelling 

I have both the white and black version of the jersey.


----------



## Paulus (30 Mar 2015)

Mine is a correctly spelt version also, I was prematurely thinking about retiring from work


----------



## subaqua (30 Mar 2015)

is anybody from dahn saarf going past abingdon on the way to the 25th Manchester to Llandudno ride .that would get some sigs and it a lot closer to the North again


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Apr 2015)

Fubar said:


> So Oxfordshire @Fab Foodie ... Leicestershire @Supersuperleeds ... Derbyshire/Yorkshire???(@ColinJ) Northumberland @Fnaar ... Cumbria @mcshroom / @MikeW-71 ... Scotland... North of Scotland (@Fubar et al)... @snorri for FAR North of Scotland??? (in fact I think @Edwardoka is planning a FAR North trip after our tour, so could do a handover...)


I reckon I could help out with the Derbyshire neck of the woods.


----------



## Fubar (5 Apr 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I reckon I could help out with the Derbyshire neck of the woods.



Great! Just need to get it moving...


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'd be happy to help get it through the Midlands. I could ride up to 50 miles from Leicester to meet to collect and again to pass it on, only not in one day!


Should it get moving @Supersuperleeds a ride out your way would suit me just fine.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Apr 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Should it get moving @Supersuperleeds a ride out your way would suit me just fine.



I probably wasn't far from you this morning, I got to within a couple of miles of Ashby.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (11 Apr 2015)

Is there still one in Leicester at the minute?
Are you already passing it on @Supersuperleeds ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Apr 2015)

crazyjoe101 said:


> Is there still one in Leicester at the minute?
> Are you already passing it on @Supersuperleeds ?



I haven't got one, think the closest one to us is in Abingdon with @Fab Foodie. I could probably go as far south as Banbury but that will be on the edge of my limit if I want to get home on the same ride.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (11 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I haven't got one, think the closest one to us is in Abingdon with @Fab Foodie. I could probably go as far south as Banbury but that will be on the edge of my limit if I want to get home on the same ride.


That's about the same for me too. If it gets to within 50 miles of Leicester one of us can bring it in and the other can take it back out if you would like?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Apr 2015)

crazyjoe101 said:


> That's about the same for me too. If it gets to within 50 miles of Leicester one of us can bring it in and the other can take it back out if you would like?


Sounds good to me, the out will be a nice easy ride as @MickeyBlueEyes is the next connection north and he is Ashby way I think.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I haven't got one, think the closest one to us is in Abingdon with @Fab Foodie. I could probably go as far south as Banbury but that will be on the edge of my limit if I want to get home on the same ride.


Banbury is doable for me!


----------



## jonesy (11 Apr 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Banbury is doable for me!


Yes, there's a nice, direct, well-surfaced National Cycle Network route all the way there!


----------



## crazyjoe101 (11 Apr 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Banbury is doable for me!


Would you like to collect it then @Supersuperleeds ? I will if you prefer but that would be 30 miles longer than my longest ride yet!


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2015)

jonesy said:


> Yes, there's a nice, direct, well-surfaced National Cycle Network route all the way there!


NCN5 perchance?


----------



## jonesy (11 Apr 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> NCN5 perchance?


Indeed. I admit.it was over ten years ago that I last rode that route, but I doubt the surfaces of the traffic free routes have improved since...


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Sounds good to me, the out will be a nice easy ride as @MickeyBlueEyes is the next connection north and he is Ashby way I think.


I'd take a bit of a trip out for a meet, but yeah it's certainly not far. 

Who is next North after me? @ColinJ ? Hebden Bridge?  #200miler


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2015)

jonesy said:


> Indeed. I admit.it was over ten years ago that I last rode that route, but I doubt the surfaces of the traffic free routes have improved since...


Thanks for the warning .... I might try it as one leg of the route just for the hell of it! Want to come along?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Apr 2015)

I'm okay for Banbury. I can do Thursday or Friday next week, if they aren't suitable @Fab Foodie let me know. I've never been to Banbury so no idea where is best to meet. I'll pm you my mobile once we've agreed a date. I'll then pass it on to @crazyjoe101 who can then arrange to pass it onto @MickeyBlueEyes ?


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm okay for Banbury. I can do Thursday or Friday next week, if they aren't suitable @Fab Foodie let me know. I've never been to Banbury so no idea where is best to meet. I'll pm you my mobile once we've agreed a date. I'll then pass it on to @crazyjoe101 who can then arrange to pass it onto @MickeyBlueEyes ?


Well I'm not old enough to be retired, so it'll have to be a weekend day or 10pm at night! Apart from which I'm working in France next Thurs and Friday ....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Apr 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well I'm not old enough to be retired, so it'll have to be a weekend day or 10pm at night! Apart from which I'm working in France next Thurs and Friday ....



That's okay, I can't do next weekend, but after that I can do pretty much any Saturday that suits you.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I'd take a bit of a trip out for a meet, but yeah it's certainly not far.
> 
> Who is next North after me? @ColinJ ? Hebden Bridge?  #200miler


@nickyboy in Glossop?


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That's okay, I can't do next weekend, but after that I can do pretty much any Saturday that suits you.


That's great, I'll see what's coming up and let you know. Banbury has a train station so that seems a good a meeting point as any. Beer may be nearby!


----------



## ttcycle (12 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> There's 2 jerseys, north and south.
> I think @ttcycle has the southern jersey.


No gave this to @Tynan - not with me anymore


----------



## jonesy (13 Apr 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Thanks for the warning .... I might try it as one leg of the route just for the hell of it! Want to come along?


Thanks- let me know which day you go for and I'll see if I can make it.


----------



## 4F (13 Apr 2015)

ttcycle said:


> No gave this to @Tynan - not with me anymore



Yes I have this (see post 25), this will start to move again this Sunday


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Apr 2015)

jonesy said:


> Thanks- let me know which day you go for and I'll see if I can make it.


Cheers, will do!


----------



## crazyjoe101 (13 Apr 2015)

Is it worth making one of those fancy pindrop maps showing the town each jersey is in or does that take the fun out of finding out where they are?


----------



## busman (22 Apr 2015)

I think one of the jerseys should make its way over to Anglesey.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 Apr 2015)

busman said:


> I think one of the jerseys should make its way over to Anglesey.


Now that would be a ride and a half!


----------



## busman (27 Apr 2015)

I could ride half way to take ownership of the jersey.


----------



## Tynan (29 Apr 2015)

4F said:


> Yes I have this (see post 25), this will start to move again this Sunday


Whew, thanks for that 4F, I would have freely admitted to still having the Southern one, I remember collecting it and nothing after that, I was doing a lot of riding and meeting a lot of people about then and my memory stinks

You've saved a very long and fruitless search of the house

SS top time soon come and the SS CC top will get out and about, I still miss the 'fiendly' ones, shame


----------



## 4F (29 Apr 2015)

Tynan said:


> Whew, thanks for that 4F, I would have freely admitted to still having the Southern one, I remember collecting it and nothing after that, I was doing a lot of riding and meeting a lot of people about then and my memory stinks
> 
> You've saved a very long and fruitless search of the house
> 
> SS top time soon come and the SS CC top will get out and about, I still miss the 'fiendly' ones, shame



No problem, you passed it to me at the end of a Dunwich Dynamo ride just before we rode to Ipswich (the year after the infamous Cycle chat VW camper van breakfast and beer)


----------



## Tynan (30 Apr 2015)

there was a year after the VW van?

I remember now, two fellas from work wanted to do it and enthused me, I remember looking bleakly at the queue and setting off to Ipswich


----------



## 4F (30 Apr 2015)

Tynan said:


> there was a year after the VW van?
> 
> I remember now, two fellas from work wanted to do it and enthused me, I remember looking bleakly at the queue and setting off to Ipswich


Yep, remember this


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 May 2015)

Hi Superleeds you have PM.

But for others:
I am camping at the Green Man in Long Itchington this weekend which is further north than Banbury. I'll arrive Friday evening and depart Sunday morning.
If anyone could meet me there let me know!

Suitable days are hard to find at the moment ....
Cheers
FF


----------



## Tynan (8 May 2015)

4F said:


> Yep, remember this
> View attachment 87342


yep, have that picture myself, from you at a guess, Richard and Linton, I'm still wearing that red top, it goes on for ever, barring some minor repair work from the dry cleaner and the stiching on the pockets slowly falling apart after years and years of ramming bananas and flapjacks etc etc into them, proper value

and Will, dripping in unobtainable cyclechat items


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2015)

One of the jerseys is now in Leicester after I met up with @Fab Foodie for a handover. Thoroughly nice chap who had ridden from Abingdon to Long Itchington on a Brompton with all his camping gear. My ride was much easier, 30 miles south into a nasty headwind followed by very easy 30 miles back home.

Couple of photos, one of the handover and one of the jersey in Leicester
j


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2015)

@crazyjoe101 @MickeyBlueEyes or any other Leicester/Leicestershire person, I've signed the jersey so am ready to pass it on.


----------



## busman (9 May 2015)

Is posting the jersey from rider to rider classed as cheating???


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2015)

busman said:


> Is posting the jersey from rider to rider classed as cheating???



Yes, it needs to be ridden


----------



## busman (9 May 2015)

Well I'm willing to show it some Welsh sites if it every reaches here lol


----------



## crazyjoe101 (9 May 2015)

@Supersuperleeds top stuff, I am available almost any time to make the exchange so just let me know.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 May 2015)

busman said:


> Well I'm willing to show it some Welsh sites if it every reaches here lol


Where in Wales are you? That could make for a awesome trip!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @crazyjoe101 @MickeyBlueEyes or any other Leicester/Leicestershire person, I've signed the jersey so am ready to pass it on.


Yep, do you have any days you can't do? Weekends are best for me or could maybe do an evening depending when, I could extend the commute


----------



## busman (13 May 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Where in Wales are you? That could make for a awesome trip!


On the Isle of Anglesey


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> One of the jerseys is now in Leicester after I met up with @Fab Foodie for a handover. Thoroughly nice chap who had ridden from Abingdon to Long Itchington on a Brompton with all his camping gear. My ride was much easier, 30 miles south into a nasty headwind followed by very easy 30 miles back home.
> 
> Couple of photos, one of the handover and one of the jersey in Leicester
> j
> ...


Belated 'Thanks' Superleeeds for rolling over to meet me and move the Jersey along. You missed a good Brekkie :-)


----------



## andytheflyer (13 May 2015)

I'm just north of Whitchurch - Shropshire. If the jersey made it to say Shrewsbury round to Crewe I could take it on the Chester/Flint/Mold area. That gets it closer to the N Wales contingent.

Does that help?


----------



## busman (13 May 2015)

That sounds like a plan


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 May 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Yep, do you have any days you can't do? Weekends are best for me or could maybe do an evening depending when, I could extend the commute



I'm going to pass it onto @crazyjoe101 - hopefully this weekend if we can arrange it, he seems fairly flexible in his time for him to pass it on.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 May 2015)

I've just noticed @The Velvet Curtain also wanted to get hold of it. Maybe we should do a Leicester meet up, get everyone to sign it and then nominate a person to meet up with @MickeyBlueEyes ?

Other Leicester riders who are on here are @Lullabelle (or is it @lulubel) @13 rider @raleighnut @crazyjoe101 

(Apologies to anyone who I've listed and aren't in Leicester and reverse of that, anyone who is in Leicester and I haven't listed )


----------



## 13 rider (13 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've just noticed @The Velvet Curtain also wanted to get hold of it. Maybe we should do a Leicester meet up, get everyone to sign it and then nominate a person to meet up with @MickeyBlueEyes ?
> 
> Other Leicester riders who are on here are @Lullabelle (or is it @lulubel) @13 rider @raleighnut @crazyjoe101
> 
> (Apologies to anyone who I've listed and aren't in Leicester and reverse of that, anyone who is in Leicester and I haven't listed )


I recently signed a jersey on spring into Rutland if its the same one I up for a meet up just let me know you missed @Broughtonblue


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 May 2015)

13 rider said:


> I recently signed a jersey on spring into Rutland if its the same one I up for a meet up just let me know you missed @Broughtonblue



This is the other one


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 May 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Belated 'Thanks' Superleeeds for rolling over to meet me and move the Jersey along. You missed a good Brekkie :-)



Was my pleasure - was a great ride out, brekkie would have been nice, but getting home earlier than I said and not being in the doghouse was better.


----------



## 13 rider (13 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> This is the other one


Is it against the rules to sign both . Mind you Leicester is neither north or south so I could qualify for both


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 May 2015)

13 rider said:


> Is it against the rules to sign both . Mind you Leicester is neither north or south so I could qualify for both



Of course it isn't. You will be in a very small elite group I would have thought!


----------



## Fnaar (13 May 2015)

Miss Goodbody would love to get her hands on it, and splash her moniker across the chest. If one comes up Northumberland way again (I've already signed one, some years ago now  ) I'll get her to fill it out or fill it in ....(so to speak)


----------



## crazyjoe101 (13 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've just noticed @The Velvet Curtain also wanted to get hold of it. Maybe we should do a Leicester meet up, get everyone to sign it and then nominate a person to meet up with @MickeyBlueEyes ?
> 
> Other Leicester riders who are on here are @Lullabelle (or is it @lulubel) @13 rider @raleighnut @crazyjoe101
> 
> (Apologies to anyone who I've listed and aren't in Leicester and reverse of that, anyone who is in Leicester and I haven't listed )


I sent you a PM the other day. If there's more than one of us in Leicester then a meet makes sense, otherewise I can take it round to meet everyone at a time to suit them because I'm free at the minute.


----------



## TVC (13 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've just noticed @The Velvet Curtain also wanted to get hold of it. Maybe we should do a Leicester meet up, get everyone to sign it and then nominate a person to meet up with @MickeyBlueEyes ?
> 
> Other Leicester riders who are on here are @Lullabelle (or is it @lulubel) @13 rider @raleighnut @crazyjoe101
> 
> (Apologies to anyone who I've listed and aren't in Leicester and reverse of that, anyone who is in Leicester and I haven't listed )


It's Lullabelle, snd she is sat next to me right now. A Leicester signing session sounds like a good idea


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2015)

Okay those up for a Leicester signing session can they start saying when they are available and possible meeting places? If we can get something set up in the next few weeks then we should do so, otherwise I think we need to either go with @crazyjoe101 suggestion of he takes it around everyone or get it moving onto to @MickeyBlueEyes 

MickeyB - if it suited you could you come to the Leicester meet and take the jersey on from there?

I can do any time on a Saturday, Sundays are more difficult but if it is just a quick meet up then should be okay. Possible meeting places - Abbey Park - there is a cafe; Bradgate park - there is a cafe; Watermead park - at the top end there is a pub (Hope and anchor in Syston) Clock Tower in city centre?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2015)

Fnaar said:


> Miss Goodbody would love to get her hands on it, and splash her moniker across the chest. If one comes up Northumberland way again (I've already signed one, some years ago now  ) I'll get her to fill it out or fill it in ....(so to speak)



Your dirty finger prints are all over the one I've got


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (14 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> MickeyB - if it suited you could you come to the Leicester meet and take the jersey on from there?


Yeah I could ride over for sure. Bradgate Park would be my vote. As for a day/date, I'll check to see what I've got on to see what fits in.


----------



## TVC (14 May 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Yeah I could ride over for sure. Bradgate Park would be my vote. As for a day/date, I'll check to see what I've got on to see what fits in.


Bradgate is a good meeting place. Ellis's tearoom at Rothley station on the Great Crntral Railway slso do a good cuppa and first class bacon baps


----------



## 13 rider (14 May 2015)

I vote for Bradgate park as I live a mile away but could make any of those meeting points . Available most weekends sat or sun depending on work


----------



## TVC (14 May 2015)

13 rider said:


> I vote for Bradgate park as I live a mile away but could make any of those meeting points . Available most weekends sat or sun depending on work


Well you're only three miles from Rothley then .

I would prefer Sundays, but can do Saturdays


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 May 2015)

Rothley sounds great, @MickeyBlueEyes it is pretty close to Bradgate Park


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 May 2015)

Yes Rothley sounds good to me. Anyone have any dates?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 May 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Yes Rothley sounds good to me. Anyone have any dates?



I can do pretty much any Saturday, Sundays are harder but if a Sunday is what the majority want I will be able to make it.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 May 2015)

How about we say the weekend of the 23rd/24th and make a call later in the week as to the best day weather wise?


----------



## 13 rider (16 May 2015)

I can't make Sunday 24th but Saturday OK. That weekend also has a bank holiday Monday but I would
be doubtful for that. I think we need to just pick a date and stick with it and who came make fine and unlucky for those who can't .To find a date that suits everyone will prove very difficult.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 May 2015)

Gah, thought the BH weekend was the one after! My mistake. How about the weekend of the 30th/31st?


----------



## 13 rider (16 May 2015)

Good for that weekend


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 May 2015)

I will be okay for that weekend


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2015)

Just out of curiosity: has this jersey ever been to its ancestral home, Jersey?


----------



## TVC (16 May 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Gah, thought the BH weekend was the one after! My mistake. How about the weekend of the 30th/31st?


That works for me.


----------



## 13 rider (16 May 2015)

Just checked my work roster and I am working on that Saturday but if suits everyone else then so be it .but it would be nice to meet everyone


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 May 2015)

Okay so looks like it needs to be the Sunday (31st) and at Rothley station - so we just need a time now?

@The Velvet Curtain @MickeyBlueEyes @crazyjoe101 @13 rider


----------



## 13 rider (21 May 2015)

I'm in prefer later morning to lunchtime 11 to 12 but can make anytime


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 May 2015)

13 rider said:


> I'm in prefer later morning to lunchtime 11 to 12 but can make anytime



Tea rooms open at 10 so that looks good


----------



## TVC (21 May 2015)

That would be great for me too.


----------



## 13 rider (22 May 2015)

As @MickeyBlueEyes is travelling the furthest and has to get back its possible best to let him pick the time and we all fit around that


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 May 2015)

13 rider said:


> As @MickeyBlueEyes is travelling the furthest and had to get back its possible best to let him pick the time and we allbfit around that



True, as long as he picks 11 -12


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 May 2015)

I'm not going to be able to make this now that weekend, sorry folks. 
I could make the weekend after but please meet this coming weekend if you all want to and I'll make arrangements to cycle over and meet one of you either June 6th or 7th.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 May 2015)

Okay 11 -12 on Sunday 31st May at Rothley Station confirmed then? Chances are I'll be there by 11, I hate being late.

@13 rider @crazyjoe101 @The Velvet Curtain ?

Can we all try and bring a permanent marker so you can all sign the jersey? That way when three of us forget, one of us will have brought one 

If someone can take the jersey and arrange a separate meet with @MickeyBlueEyes that would be great, otherwise I'll arrange it.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (24 May 2015)

Thanks for the mention @Supersuperleeds , I've been following the thread but I've managed to fill my weekends for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Okay 11 -12 on Sunday 31st May at Rothley Station confirmed then? Chances are I'll be there by 11, I hate being late.
> 
> @13 rider @crazyjoe101 @The Velvet Curtain ?
> 
> ...



@The Velvet Curtain (and I am presuming @Lullabelle as well) @13 rider - are we confirmed as I need to tell our lass that our Sunday morning pootle needs to be rearranged - I won't persuade her to come to Rothley!)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 May 2015)

crazyjoe101 said:


> Thanks for the mention @Supersuperleeds , I've been following the thread but I've managed to fill my weekends for the foreseeable future.



If I don't manage to pass the jersey on we can arrange a quick meet one evening if you like before it goes on to MBE


----------



## 13 rider (26 May 2015)

@Supersuperleeds .if you and your other half ride to watermead there is now a cycleroute down the canal towpath by the hope and anchor pub on to Cossington lane and Rothley station is 2 miles from there


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 May 2015)

13 rider said:


> @Supersuperleeds .if you and your other half ride to watermead there is now a cycleroute down the canal towpath by the hope and anchor pub on to Cossington lane and Rothley station is 2 miles from there



I'd thought about that and will suggest it, but chances are I will be on my own. Plus at the pace our lass rides we would have to set off at about 7am to get there


----------



## TVC (26 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @The Velvet Curtain (and I am presuming @Lullabelle as well) @13 rider - are we confirmed as I need to tell our lass that our Sunday morning pootle needs to be rearranged - I won't persuade her to come to Rothley!)


Lu isn't riding at the moment, and I'm afraid I'm going to have to duck out because of a crook knee. Sorry.


----------



## 13 rider (31 May 2015)

I now have possession of the Jersey and it will be making its way to Derbyshire to meet @MickeyBlueEyes soon any Leicester cc,s for want to sign it let me know Asap. @MickeyBlueEyes let me know dates I was thinking cafe at Breddon on the hill as a meeting point ?.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 May 2015)

Nice to meet you @13 rider

Picture recording the hand over:


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (31 May 2015)

13 rider said:


> I now have possession of the Jersey and it will be making its way to Derbyshire to meet @MickeyBlueEyes soon any Leicester cc,s for want to sign it let me know Asap. @MickeyBlueEyes let me know dates I was thinking cafe at Breddon on the hill as a meeting point ?.


OK I'll have a look when i can be free. What are you like for an evening (ish) meet? Say 17:30 onwards?


----------



## 13 rider (31 May 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> OK I'll have a look when i can be free. What are you like for an evening (ish) meet? Say 17:30 onwards?


Weekends preferred .Work most days until 18.40 but have one day off a week which varies so could make it that day . Breedon is an hour and quarter ride for me Could make it this Wednesday or next week the 10th or this Saturday


----------



## Fubar (31 May 2015)

Don't forget the true North


----------



## Dayvo (31 May 2015)

Fubar said:


> Don't forget the true North



Yeah, almost!


----------



## 13 rider (31 May 2015)

Fubar said:


> Don't forget the true North


Its headed north slowly


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 May 2015)

13 rider said:


> Its headed north slowly



I don't think you ride slowly


----------



## Elmer Fudd (1 Jun 2015)

I actually bought one of these when originally on offer. Sadly for me it was too baggy to fit my svelte form so its never been worn.


Or was it the opposite way around?

So if anyone is interested in a size "svelte" (that starts with an "L")..... I'll need to look it out


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Jun 2015)

Elmer Fudd said:


> I actually bought one of these when originally on offer. Sadly for me it was too baggy to fit my svelte form so its never been worn.
> 
> 
> Or was it the opposite way around?
> ...


Yes please!


----------



## Elmer Fudd (5 Jun 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Yes please!


Are you serious? If so, PM me. I'm sure some arrangements can be made.

Now....

....About your wife, mother, sisters, Gran, Aunts and daughters....... 

Do you want me to model it for you?????


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Jun 2015)

13 rider said:


> Weekends preferred .Work most days until 18.40 but have one day off a week which varies so could make it that day . Breedon is an hour and quarter ride for me Could make it this Wednesday or next week the 10th or this Saturday


@13 rider , sorry bud for not coming back to you. Potentially the 10th is good for me. Can I let you know at the weekend and we'll arrange a time/the place?


----------



## 13 rider (5 Jun 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> @13 rider , sorry bud for not coming back to you. Potentially the 10th is good for me. Can I let you know at the weekend and we'll arrange a time/the place?


Yeah fine just let know


----------



## Elmer Fudd (6 Jun 2015)

A deal has been struck between myself and CosmicBike that is mutually beneficial to us both.
He's awaiting the delivery of one of the first issue CC jerseys.
I'm awaiting a minibus full of his female relatives. In the meantime I'm keeping myself busy digging a new cellar......


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Jun 2015)

Elmer Fudd said:


> A deal has been struck between myself and CosmicBike that is mutually beneficial to us both.
> He's awaiting the delivery of one of the first issue CC jerseys.
> I'm awaiting a minibus full of his female relatives. In the meantime I'm keeping myself busy digging a new cellar......


 Gran and great gran ar eon route, though I believe they may be a bit late as the minibus broke down. Gran is a dab hand with a backhoe loader so will be happy to assist with the cellar.....

Eagerly awaiting arrival of said jersey, it seems part of the deal is photographic evidence, so I'll provide fair warning in advance


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (8 Jun 2015)

13 rider said:


> Yeah fine just let know


Is this Wednesday any good for you?


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jun 2015)

Wednesday early evening fine with me. I'll pm you my mobile number to arrange 


MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Is this Wednesday any good for you?


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jun 2015)

The jersey has made into the hands of @MickeyBlueEyes Rode out to meet him at Breedon on the hill .The jersey and my bike at the war memorial at Breedon .



photo of the handover .Any Derby ccers fancy signing the jersey contact @MickeyBlueEyes .


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Jun 2015)

Great to meet @13 rider today for the handover. 

Where do we go next CC'ers? @cyberknight @simon the viking maybe??


----------



## Shaun (11 Jun 2015)

... jersey back on the move. Where next indeed?


----------



## Fubar (12 Jun 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Great to meet @13 rider today for the handover.
> 
> Where do we go next CC'ers? @cyberknight @simon the viking maybe??



Isn't @ColinJ Derbyshire/Peak District region?


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jun 2015)

Fubar said:


> Isn't @ColinJ Derbyshire/Peak District region?


Nope - it's a tough 50 mile ride from here. @nickyboy is in Glossop, which is more like it.


----------



## Fubar (12 Jun 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Nope - it's a tough 50 mile ride from here. @nickyboy is in Glossop, which is more like it.



Ah, sorry - my mistake!


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jun 2015)

Can anybody help ?

@hopless500 and i are due to start a month long tour on 2nd July starting with the TDF in Utrecht.

If someone can get the Jersey to the general location of Swaffham Norfolk for Hop to collect we can take the Jersey on tour , perhaps collect some rider signatures at the TDF and maybe meet with other CCers en route so they can sign it.

By doing this the Jersey will travel through Essex (Harwich) The Netherlands starting with The Hook,Delft, Utrecht,Arnhem,down the German/Dutch border to Maastricht then into Belgium Leige and along the River Meuse to Charleville Mezierie (?), on down to Reims, up to Lille, Ypres, Ghent, Brugges and Calais.

We will return through Dover on 31st July and i am willing after that date to either hand it over in Kent or cycle it over the border to Sussex, probably the Rye area.

Anybody interested in seeing if this can be done ?


----------



## 4F (19 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Can anybody help ?
> 
> @hopless500 and i are due to start a month long tour on 2nd July starting with the TDF in Utrecht.
> 
> ...



Whilst not Swaffham how about Harwich as I still have Southern Jersey no 1 ? @hopless500 @Hill Wimp


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jun 2015)

Sounds good @hopless500 has our ferry times on 2nd July.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sounds good @hopless500 has our ferry times on 2nd July.


Good idea 
Will need to  Have double checked times - we have to be there at silly o'clock as Mr Hop has an appointment after he's dropped us off. The ferry leaves at 9am on the 2nd July and latest checkin is 8.45am.


----------



## 4F (19 Jun 2015)

What is your definition of "silly o clock" ? Early AM could possibly still work


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jun 2015)

We have to leave here at 5.20 and I think we should be in Harwich about 7ish.


----------



## 4F (23 Jun 2015)

This is still a possible but much will depend on how work pans out on Monday next week as I may be working in Kent for a few days


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Jun 2015)

Any takers for the Derbyshire based jersey?


----------



## hopless500 (23 Jun 2015)

4F said:


> This is still a possible but much will depend on how work pans out on Monday next week as I may be working in Kent for a few days


----------



## andytheflyer (23 Jun 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Any takers for the Derbyshire based jersey?


If one of the Macc/Manc riders could pick it up, and then take it west a bit, I could meet them say Northwich/Knutsford and pass it on via the Llangollen/Wirral/Flint area for a foray into N Wales. 

Does that work for anyone?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Jun 2015)

andytheflyer said:


> If one of the Macc/Manc riders could pick it up, and then take it west a bit, I could meet them say Northwich/Knutsford and pass it on via the Llangollen/Wirral/Flint area for a foray into N Wales.
> 
> Does that work for anyone?


Hmm, Knutsford you say, I reckon that's 90 odd miles one way for me...that might work...let me have a think


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Jun 2015)

I thought it was in Portsmouth!









The Fareham Wheelers strip is very similar


----------



## cyberknight (23 Jun 2015)

Sorry only just seen this , fill me in !


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Jun 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Sorry only just seen this , fill me in !


Fancy a 180 miler ?


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Jun 2015)

Look what arrived today, courtesy of @Elmer Fudd 






Cheers fella


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jun 2015)

4F said:


> This is still a possible but much will depend on how work pans out on Monday next week as I may be working in Kent for a few days


Where will you be @4F

I live in Kent and will be off work ?


----------



## 4F (24 Jun 2015)

@Hill Wimp Folkestone Should know the scores on the doors by the end of this week


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jun 2015)

Im not far away so give me a shout if you are and i will PM you my number.

Big horror though i will be driving over to collect it as the bike is in Norfolk.


----------



## 4F (24 Jun 2015)

OK no problem


----------



## hopless500 (24 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Im not far away so give me a shout if you are and i will PM you my number.
> 
> Big horror though i will be driving over to collect it as the bike is in Norfolk.


You have other bikes


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jun 2015)

hopless500 said:


> You have other bikes


Not that i can cycle to Folkestone on.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not that i can cycle to Folkestone on.


wimp


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Big horror though i will be driving over to collect it as the bike is in Norfolk.



THAT'S CHEATING!!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jun 2015)

Dayvo said:


> THAT'S CHEATING!!!


Yeahbut if i get it i will be cycling 1000 miles on a round trip around Europe with it so that more than makes up for it


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yeahbut if i get it i will be cycling 1000 miles on a round trip around Europe with it so that more than makes up for it



I might forgive you if you're up in Norway and can pass it on to me!


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jun 2015)

Utrecht next Saturday is the closest i'll be i'm afraid.


----------



## Katherine (26 Jun 2015)

I hope someone can come up with a way to get the one in Derbyshire up to Manchester. Too far from me but should be fun once it gets here.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jun 2015)

Katherine said:


> I hope someone can come up with a way to get the one in Derbyshire up to Manchester. Too far from me but should be fun once it gets here.



It should head your way as we are trying to get it to Scotland to @Fubar


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (26 Jun 2015)

Katherine said:


> I hope someone can come up with a way to get the one in Derbyshire up to Manchester. Too far from me but should be fun once it gets here.


I am considering a BIG ride to get this jersey moving again. Just need to find a date that I can dedicate to it, then try to drum up some offers. At the minute it looks like mid July, 10th or 11th, that may be the first opportunity.


----------



## Fubar (27 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It should head your way as we are trying to get it to Scotland to @Fubar


----------



## zee90 (10 Jul 2015)

Wow.. looks awesome. I wish I have one.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Aug 2015)

Can we still buy these jerseys?


----------



## Shaun (7 Aug 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Can we still buy these jerseys?



Not at the moment. I'm looking into setting up an online shop for CC kit, but have a few other things I need to sort first. I'll let everyone know as / when it gets sorted (but it could be some time!).


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Aug 2015)

Actually, going back to the original thread. I suggested something like this a couple of years ago to the Moto Guzzi Club GB. It eventually became the Moto Guzzi Olympic Relay and raised money for leukæmia research. Whoever carried the baton ( Jersey) or travelled with it donated what they wanted. The Guzzi relay did very well.

Just an idea....


----------



## Yazzoo (29 Oct 2015)

If either of them are coming near East Anglia I'm happy to join the relay (within reason!)


----------



## 4F (4 Dec 2015)

Yazzoo said:


> If either of them are coming near East Anglia I'm happy to join the relay (within reason!)



Hi Yazzoo, whereabouts in Suffolk are you ? I still have the south jersey (near Felixstowe)


----------



## Yazzoo (7 Dec 2015)

Further up! Closer to Southwold, maybe we could meet in the middle one day (Aldeburgh/Thorpeness ish?) - crazy busy here at the mo till after Christmas but would be nice to join in!


----------



## busman (19 Dec 2015)

Is this Jersey ever going to reach North Wales???


----------



## Stephenite (17 Feb 2016)

Where are the jerseys now then?


----------



## nickyboy (1 Mar 2016)

Just taken a look at this thread.

I'm in Glossop, North Derbyshire. Where is the Derbyshire shirt now? If I can arrange a suitable meet up location (Buxton maybe if the shirt is in S Derbyshire?) how about we take it to N Wales on my Manchester - Llandudno CC ride on April 23?


----------



## 13 rider (1 Mar 2016)

I believe @MickeyBlueEyes has one of the Jersey he based in South Derbyshire .


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (1 Mar 2016)

I do indeed have one of the jerseys. Off the top of my head, a trip to Buxton and back would probably be around 120 miles, so I'd want at least milder temperatures than we've currently got to do it. The Peaks are a beautiful place, indeed I was there yesterday, but can be a horrific pace to be in the wrong conditions. I'm more than up for it, but can we play it by ear a little? End of April is your ride @nickyboy ?


----------



## nickyboy (1 Mar 2016)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I do indeed have one of the jerseys. Off the top of my head, a trip to Buxton and back would probably be around 120 miles, so I'd want at least milder temperatures than we've currently got to do it. The Peaks are a beautiful place, indeed I was there yesterday, but can be a horrific pace to be in the wrong conditions. I'm more than up for it, but can we play it by ear a little? End of April is your ride @nickyboy ?



I could probably get as far south as Bakewell which I presume reduces your mileage a bit. The CC ride to Llandudno (from where the shirt could be passed to someone riding back to Manchester the following day) is on April 23


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I could probably get as far south as Bakewell which I presume reduces your mileage a bit. The CC ride to Llandudno (from where the shirt could be passed to someone riding back to Manchester the following day) is on April 23


Bakewell will save me around 4 miles each way, to save me this how much more is it for you? The meet up, weekend or is in the week ok?


----------



## nickyboy (2 Mar 2016)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Bakewell will save me around 4 miles each way, to save me this how much more is it for you? The meet up, weekend or is in the week ok?



My work is, to some extent, flexible so just suggest a day with a decent forecast and I'll try to make it. Any time before April 23 so no rush, wait for better weather if you like

Where are you cycling from? I can't imagine anywhere in Derbyshire is 120 mile round trip to Buxton.


----------



## Shaun (2 Mar 2016)

... jersey on the move again ...


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (3 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> My work is, to some extent, flexible so just suggest a day with a decent forecast and I'll try to make it. Any time before April 23 so no rush, wait for better weather if you like
> 
> Where are you cycling from? I can't imagine anywhere in Derbyshire is 120 mile round trip to Buxton.



I've just plotted the most direct route, 100 mile round trip. I'll drop you a message when I can make it (with some notice of course) and we'll make a plan.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Mar 2016)

Jersey is now in Glossop, having met @MickeyBlueEyes in Buxton this morning. Feeling somewhat guilty as I only did about 36 miles, he had done 60 just to get to the meetup

Plan is to take it on my CC Manchester - Llandudno ride on April 23 and pass it on to someone then


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (22 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Jersey is now in Glossop, having met @MickeyBlueEyes in Buxton this morning. Feeling somewhat guilty as I only did about 36 miles, he had done 60 just to get to the meetup
> 
> Plan is to take it on my CC Manchester - Llandudno ride on April 23 and pass it on to someone then
> 
> View attachment 122423


Good to meet you @nickyboy.
In the name of the CC Jersey Relay I thought I'd turn a shift in and make it a proper ride. Looking forward to see where it will go next!


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Mar 2016)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Good to meet you @nickyboy.
> In the name of the CC Jersey Relay I thought I'd turn a shift in and make it a proper ride. Looking forward to see where it will go next!
> View attachment 122469



More than 19mph for more than eight hours across Derbyshire.

"Turning in a shift" borders on the understatement.


----------



## Katherine (22 Mar 2016)

We need a big Manchester meet up!!


----------



## Shaun (29 Mar 2016)

Great to see one of the jerseys is on the move again. I'll get a 2016 CC jersey into circulation once we get them ready.


----------



## Katherine (23 Apr 2016)

I hope that the photo of the handover at Manchester Piccadilly station this morning, will follow. 

So now the jersey needs to go around the Manchester Cycle Chatters as well as Cheshire, then maybe into North Wales and then move onwards through Lancashire. 

Any takers?


----------



## Katherine (23 Apr 2016)

I counted 67 names!


----------



## rich p (26 Apr 2016)

Katherine said:


> I hope that the photo of the handover at Manchester Piccadilly station this morning, will follow.
> 
> So now the jersey needs to go around the Manchester Cycle Chatters as well as Cheshire, then maybe into North Wales and then move onwards through Lancashire.
> 
> Any takers?


Whoops, done now!
Nickyboy and Katherine prior to the Manc-Llan. ride


----------



## Fnaar (26 Apr 2016)

I'm disturbed by Nick boy's footwear.
Also, who is the woman at the back?


----------



## rich p (26 Apr 2016)

Fnaar said:


> I'm disturbed by Nick boy's footwear.
> Also, who is the woman at the back?


Nicky is a foot fetishist - best not delve any deeper...

That woman? Not a clue - some photo bomber.


----------



## 4F (27 Apr 2016)

Yazzoo said:


> Further up! Closer to Southwold, maybe we could meet in the middle one day (Aldeburgh/Thorpeness ish?) - crazy busy here at the mo till after Christmas but would be nice to join in!



Must be time to get my arse in gear and get this moving, you still up for a swop midway @Yazzoo ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 May 2016)

[QUOTE 4289553, member: 76"]What happened to the Southern one? I have caught up on the other thread, and it petered out!

Anyone know where it is?[/QUOTE]

Isn't that the one @4F has?


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 May 2016)

@gloworm had one on at the Cambridge meet.


----------



## Dayvo (23 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> @gloworm had one on at the Cambridge meet.



That was his own, I assume, as there weren't any names on it. 

I've got my own, as well, _and_ without my name.


----------



## 4F (24 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Isn't that the one @4F has?



Yep, trying to get it moving soon


----------



## postman (3 Aug 2016)

Just a little note.I like the new jersey.Waiting to see the sizing,espesh it's length.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Aug 2016)

I've got the other southern one, I got it from Chuffy and Baggy.
Must get it moving...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Aug 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> I've got the other southern one, I got it from Chuffy and Baggy.
> Must get it moving...



Come on get it heading up this way


----------



## ttcycle (25 Sep 2016)

Can we get the southern ones on the go again? I can't recall if the one I signed and passed to Tynan is now on the road or actually officially lost?


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Oct 2016)

I've got one I got from Baggy and Chuffy. I'll find a way to free it from captivity.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (1 Oct 2016)

I'm in North Herts so it's a straightforward ride if you want to drop it with me to get it going north / northeast.


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Oct 2016)

Excellent! I'll PM you in a few days.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Oct 2016)

Send it this way, I'm happy to meet up with someone once it gets closer


----------



## Katherine (18 Apr 2017)

It's almost a year since I picked up the cycle Chat jersey that's meant to be travelling north. 
There must be other Cycle Chatters in the Manchester area that haven't yet signed it. 

So who would like to meet up and then find someone to pass it on to?


----------



## 13 rider (18 Apr 2017)

Katherine said:


> It's almost a year since I picked up the cycle Chat jersey that's meant to be travelling north.
> There must be other Cycle Chatters in the Manchester area that haven't yet signed it.
> 
> So who would like to meet up and then find someone to pass it on to?


Isn't there another Manchester Llandudno ride soon would be a chance to pass on to a rider from a different part of the country
Edit found the thread May 13th


----------



## Katherine (18 Apr 2017)

13 rider said:


> Isn't there another Manchester Llandudno ride soon would be a chance to pass on to a rider from a different part of the country


Yes. There is a slight chance that I could cycle to the meeting point and that is one option.


----------



## nickyboy (19 Apr 2017)

Katherine said:


> Yes. There is a slight chance that I could cycle to the meeting point and that is one option.



You could even ride to Weaverham with us again....I'll buy you a bun if you do


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> You could even ride to Weaverham with us again....I'll buy you a bun if you do



and people say romance is dead.


----------



## Tynan (29 Jun 2017)

I handed the Southern one over to a charming young lady called TTcycle or something like that, it was documented

It was too small for me to wear anyway


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2017)

Tynan said:


> I handed the Southern one over to a charming young lady called TTcycle or something like that, it was documented
> 
> It was too small for me to wear anyway




She passed it on


----------



## Tynan (29 Jun 2017)

ta, saves trying to dig that picture up

good lord, ttcycle is suggesting she passed it me, that's not right surely, it was a long time ago


----------



## Tynan (29 Jun 2017)

oh dear, said search has me agreeing that ttcycle handed it to me and me cheerfully volunteering that I'd had it under my desk for a long time, as of 2012

gulp, been some big churns of stuff here since then and I've never seen it in ages


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2017)

Tynan said:


> oh dear, said search has me agreeing that ttcycle handed it to me and me cheerfully volunteering that I'd had it under my desk for a long time, as of 2012
> 
> gulp, been some big churns of stuff here since then and I've never seen it in ages




Actually I do think I remember. 'twas at Wellington Arch wasn't it? On that ride we did.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2017)

Also searching... You gave it to @4F


----------



## Tynan (29 Jun 2017)

remember what?

that I passed it on?

I have a shocking memory but I'm not a bad person, I have dim and distant memory od doing something with it and i was doing lots of rides etc about then


----------



## Tynan (29 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Also searching... You gave it to @4F


bless you, I'll sleep easy now


----------



## 4F (12 Jul 2017)

Right Suffolk/ Essex cyclists. I have tried to palm this off before without many takers, and having now found this who's up for taking this next to get it moving ?


----------



## Fnaar (12 Jul 2017)

I palmed it off on Miss Goodbody once.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Jul 2017)

Fnaar said:


> I palmed it off on Miss Goodbody once.


Or was it the other way round?


----------



## Iainj837 (2 Nov 2017)

Is this Jersey still on its travel's


----------



## EasyPeez (13 Dec 2017)

How's the sharing of the northern jersey going @Katherine ?


----------



## Katherine (16 Dec 2017)

EasyPeez said:


> How's the sharing of the northern jersey going @Katherine ?


----------



## Katherine (16 Dec 2017)

EasyPeez said:


> How's the sharing of the northern jersey going @Katherine ?


It has been on my mind. Sorry, I have been leading club rides which doesn't give me much freedom. I would like it to go round some more of the Manchester based Cycle Chatters. I will try again it next year.


----------



## Katherine (21 Mar 2018)

*This Saturday!*

Is there anyone in the Manchester area who hasn't signed the CC shirt going North and would be available to meet up on Saturday 24th March, either morning or afternoon?


----------



## Vantage (22 Mar 2018)

I could make it as far as Worsley Golf Club on NCR55 if that's any good? I could maybe pass it up to someone in Chorley. I think there are members there.


----------



## Katherine (22 Mar 2018)

Vantage said:


> I could make it as far as Worsley Golf Club on NCR55 if that's any good? I could maybe pass it up to someone in Chorley. I think there are members there.


That would be great.

I would really like it if as many CCers in the Manchester area as possible can sign it before it goes over to Yorkshire and then eventually, further North.


----------



## Vantage (22 Mar 2018)

I'm pretty much free all day saturday but morning would be best. It would take me I think about an hour to get to the little roundabout next to Monton Green or thereabouts. If that's any good for you them gimmie a time and I'll meet you wherever you feel most comfortable in the area.

edit: I should warn you........I have a horrible cold atm.


----------



## Katherine (23 Mar 2018)

Vantage said:


> I'm pretty much free all day saturday but morning would be best. It would take me I think about an hour to get to the little roundabout next to Monton Green or thereabouts. If that's any good for you them gimmie a time and I'll meet you wherever you feel most comfortable in the area.
> 
> edit: I should warn you........I have a horrible cold atm.



Great.


----------



## Katherine (24 Mar 2018)

It was a pleasure to meet up with @Vantage today, to pass on the Cycle Chat jersey (North) .


----------



## s7ephanie (28 Apr 2018)

I would love to take part but unless somebody is having a tour around france looks like im out


----------



## DCLane (28 Apr 2018)

s7ephanie said:


> I would love to take part but unless somebody is having a tour around france looks like im out



That can be arranged, depending upon where you are in France (it's a big country)


----------



## Vantage (30 May 2018)

Well I think it's been gathering dust in my home for long enough, so who wants it???
It needs to go north I'm informed and so for me that means Chorley or somewhere in that vicinity and I'm now strong enough to make that trip. I can only do it on week days though.
Any takers?


----------



## Dark46 (18 Jul 2018)

Where can I get one? I can see anywhere here.


----------



## Katherine (19 Jul 2018)

Dark46 said:


> Where can I get one? I can see anywhere here.



This thread is about some particular jerseys. 
There are some very old CC jerseys that CC members have signed, which are gradually, actually very gradually travelling round the country, being passed on to other members but only by cycling!

There might be another kit order one day if there was enough interest.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Nov 2018)

Vantage said:


> Well I think it's been gathering dust in my home for long enough, so who wants it???
> It needs to go north I'm informed and so for me that means Chorley or somewhere in that vicinity and I'm now strong enough to make that trip. I can only do it on week days though.
> Any takers?



I've only dropped in here by chance. I'm in Chorley if you want to pass it on.........


----------



## Vantage (6 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I've only dropped in here by chance. I'm in Chorley if you want to pass it on.........



Yup!
My preferred route in that direction is along the Leeds&Liverpool Canal but happy to take the main roads too. 
Is there anywhere you'd want to meet up?


----------



## PaulSB (6 Nov 2018)

Vantage said:


> Yup!
> My preferred route in that direction is along the Leeds&Liverpool Canal but happy to take the main roads too.
> Is there anywhere you'd want to meet up?



As it happens I live on the Leeds & Liverpool Canal!! Not in a boat but my village stands on its banks.

Where we meet depends on which direction you are coming from. I'm at bridge 88 on the Blackburn side of Chorley. I can meet anywhere really but I don't have a suitable bike for the towpath so I'd use roads to get to the point you would like to meet at.

Do you know the Village Tea Room in Lower Wheelton? Half a mile off canal at Top Lock. We could have a coffee

This would be easy for me so in fairness we should perhaps meet halfway?


----------



## Vantage (6 Nov 2018)

No I'm happy to ride there  
A coffee will do me good to get home again and I've not taken the Spa up there yet so it'll be a nice change. 
Name your time and day.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Nov 2018)

Tuesday or Thursday next week at a time to suit you.


----------



## Vantage (6 Nov 2018)

Thursday at 11am ish ok with you?


----------



## PaulSB (6 Nov 2018)

That's good for me. I'll wear a black and green jersey with Chorley CC on it.


----------



## Vantage (7 Nov 2018)

Okie dokie. Make sure you wear your best make up coz I have to take a pic of you holding the Jersey and put it on this thread. Jersey rules I'm told. 
I'll be wearing a bright blue jacket.
See ya later alligator.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2018)

Oh!


----------



## PaulSB (10 Nov 2018)

@Vantage could we change to 12.15 or 12.30? I've had a long awaited appointment with the GP practice nurse arrive this morning.


----------



## Vantage (10 Nov 2018)

Yep that's no problem Paul. Whichever is better for you.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Nov 2018)

Vantage said:


> Yep that's no problem Paul. Whichever is better for you.



Thank you. Let's say 12.30 to be on the safe side.


----------



## Vantage (15 Nov 2018)

CycleChat jersey now in the hands of @PaulSB.
Was a pleasure meeting you sir.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2018)

Geez that's one of my poorer photos. Likewise @Vantage a pleasure. Obviously you got home safely. Your text from earlier arrived about 2.30!!


----------



## Vantage (15 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Geez that's one of my poorer photos.



I took two shots and that's the better one...guess I should've checked it there and then. Oops.


----------



## Katherine (16 Nov 2018)

Great to see the jersey on the move. 
Well done, you two.


----------



## Llankey43 (13 Feb 2019)

If the jersey ever heads towards Anglesey or North Wales I'll gladly carry it on.


----------



## Llankey43 (14 Feb 2019)

Who has the jersey now?


----------



## Katherine (14 Feb 2019)

Vantage said:


> CycleChat jersey now in the hands of @PaulSB.
> Was a pleasure meeting you sir.
> 
> View attachment 438881





Llankey43 said:


> Who has the jersey now?


----------



## Fnaar (14 Feb 2019)

@PaulSB methinks


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2019)

Yes I have the jersey but a recent injury means I won't be riding for 2-3 months. It's unlikely I can drive for 6 months.

If someone would like to collect please get in touch.


----------



## colly (1 Mar 2019)

How many jerseys have there been ?


----------



## Katherine (1 Mar 2019)

colly said:


> How many jerseys have there been ?


I think there's one going north and one going south.


----------



## colly (1 Mar 2019)

Katherine said:


> I think there's one going north and one going south.


I signed one once, in a city centre pub in Leeds. I think it was being held by @Bokonon.


----------



## Katherine (1 Mar 2019)

colly said:


> I signed one once, in a city centre pub in Leeds. I think it was being held by @Bokonon.





Katherine said:


> I counted 67 names!
> 
> View attachment 125901
> 
> ...



Was it this one?


----------



## colly (1 Mar 2019)

Katherine said:


> Was it this one?



That's the very one !


----------



## Fnaar (3 Mar 2019)

Katherine said:


> Was it this one?


Excellent, I'm on the back, just above the saddle


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2019)

I still have the jersey but health issues prevent me from cycling or driving. I'm unsure when this will change.

Is there someone prepared to collect the shirt from Chorley and keep the ball rolling??


----------



## Gatters (13 Jun 2019)

I can collect it next Friday evening and wear it for FCR inaugural sportive event Sunday 23rd?


----------



## Vantage (14 Jun 2019)

Probably not a good idea. 
If people wore it, it would need washing and then we run the risk of wiping out signatures.


----------



## Katherine (14 Jun 2019)

Gatters said:


> I can collect it next Friday evening and wear it for FCR inaugural sportive event Sunday 23rd?


Vantage is correct about not wearing the jersey but if you can collect it, sign it and cycle it to another Cycle Chatter, that would be great.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2019)

I'm really sorry I missed these posts. I am now back on my bike and can ride to meet up within 25-30 miles of Chorley.

Any takers???


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2019)

I still have the jersey.so if anyone is interested to continue it's journey please get in touch.

It's beginning to look as though it's last stop is in the back of my cupboard.


----------



## Vantage (2 Aug 2019)

I wondered the same thing when I had it.
I think @Katherine said she'd had it a few years till I turned up.

It might be worth mentioning it in General Cycling Discussions as I know there are folk further up north near Preston etc who might be able to take it. 
I don't think it gets enough publicity where this thread is.


----------



## Archie_tect (12 Sep 2019)

Has it ever made it up to Northumberland?


----------



## Vantage (12 Sep 2019)

It's been pretty much everywhere. Forum members in Scotland have signed it. Edinburgh I think.


----------



## Fnaar (13 Sep 2019)

@Archie_tect "Has it ever made it up to Northumberland?"

Yeah it has, see these two posts form yours truly (unfortunately the pics aren't there any more, and I can't find them amongst my own saved things). Blimey, it was over 10 years ago 

It was a lot of fun, and I'd be happy to join in again if it comes this way 



Fnaar said:


> Started off as a foggy morning in Northumberland, and I needed lights on as I headed towards Newcastle. Ended up nice 'n' sunny, though. As Loafer said, nice ride heading east along south bank of Tyne, to cyclist/pedestrian tunnel. As Loafer's pic shows (see below) it was used by 20,000 people a day at one time... blimey... Headed beack west along north bank of Tyne to start point at Millennium Bridge (the blinking eye one). Good to meet Graham56 (again) and The Loafer... cheers fellas!
> 
> 1st Pic: Graham 56 and the Loafer
> 2nd Pic: Fnaar and Graham 56
> 3rd Pic: the tunnel





Fnaar said:


> *Onwards to Scotchland*
> 
> The jersey had languished in my wardrobe for long enough, and so the day came for it to continue on its journey north. It was warm enough for me to wear my short-sleeved Cycle Chat jersey as I headed out from home, passing through some of Northumberland’s finest scenery, and through or past places with such wonderful names as Dyke Neuk, Netherwitton, Nunnykirk, Snitter, Lorbottle, Callaly, Weetwood and Doddington. One wrong turn added half an hour to my journey, but I was soon back on track, and the “rolling” scenery provided enough entertainment and hilly challenge.
> Just out of Doddington, now heading north-west towards the border and Coldstream itself, a call from behind alerted me to Graham56, who’d been at work that morning, got a lift some of the way, then caught me up; and so we headed on, through Fenton and Milfield. Milfield is eight miles from Coldstream, and there’s a bit of a climb before you roll down towards the Tweed. We stopped to put on waterproof tops, and it was at this point that the gathering dark clouds threw their worst at us; I can only describe that last section as bloody hard work, with sideways wind and sideways rain. We arrived at Coldstream freezing cold and very wet, and headed for a caff to warm up. The caff was hosting a kids’ birthday party (either that, or it doubled as a nursery) and the much-needed tea was a while coming!
> ...



[edit] I found one of the photos!!!!
With @Scoosh, Hairy Jock (@HJ) and @graham56 . Photo taken by Mrs Hairy Jock (who has another username which escapes me right now)


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Sep 2019)

There should be a continuing list on here to show who had it, where and when.


----------



## theloafer (26 Oct 2019)

Fnaar said:


> Excellent, I'm on the back, just above the saddle



that's the one I passed to you


----------



## IrishAl (2 Dec 2019)

Fnaar said:


> @Archie_tect "Has it ever made it up to Northumberland?"
> 
> Yeah it has, see these two posts form yours truly (unfortunately the pics aren't there any more, and I can't find them amongst my own saved things). Blimey, it was over 10 years ago
> 
> ...


Has it made it across to Northern Ireland??


----------



## Fnaar (3 Dec 2019)

IrishAl said:


> Has it made it across to Northern Ireland??


Not sure: have a look in the original Cycle Chat Jersey Relay thread


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2020)

I still have the jersey if anyone is interested in continuing it's journey. I'm near Chorley, Lancashire. I suppose an 80-90 mile round trip would be a reasonable ride to meet up.

If someone too far away to meet by bike is interested to help its journey I'll post it at my cost.

Would be a shame if this finished stuffed in the back of my clothes cupboard. One day the kids will empty the cupboard and wonder "What???"


----------



## tommaguzzi (30 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I still have the jersey if anyone is interested in continuing it's journey. I'm near Chorley, Lancashire. I suppose an 80-90 mile round trip would be a reasonable ride to meet up.
> 
> If someone too far away to meet by bike is interested to help its journey I'll post it at my cost.
> 
> Would be a shame if this finished stuffed in the back of my clothes cupboard. One day the kids will empty the cupboard and wonder "What???"



Hi Paul, i know i haven't been active on here for a while, real world circumstances (not all bad by any means) got in the way of my riding for bit but i am back in the saddle now and after a slow start hampered by this covid bollox i am back doing 50 - 65 milers so in a month or two 80 - 100 should be within my range once more. While i was away i've moved from Sheffield up to Chester-le-Street so i could possibly meet you at Masham (location of the Black Sheep Brewery) that's about a 90 mile round trip for me.


----------



## Fnaar (25 Sep 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Has it ever made it up to Northumberland?


Yes, years ago. @graham56 and I picked it up from @theloafer on the Millenium Bridge (Toon/Gateshead) (April 2009) and had a ride along the Tyne (both sides). (That's me in the red top) Then a bit later (May 2009), Graham and I cycled it up to Coldstream, (finishing in abysmal
weather) where we handed it over to @HJ (Hairy Jock as was) and Mrs Hairy Jock (@Telemark) and @Scoosh
Pictorial evidence attached.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I still have the jersey if anyone is interested in continuing it's journey. I'm near Chorley, Lancashire. I suppose an 80-90 mile round trip would be a reasonable ride to meet up.
> 
> If someone too far away to meet by bike is interested to help its journey I'll post it at my cost.
> 
> Would be a shame if this finished stuffed in the back of my clothes cupboard. One day the kids will empty the cupboard and wonder "What???"


I'll be out your way tomorrow. Coming through Eccleston to Roe Moor then back through the lanes of Ulnes Walton.


----------



## PaulSB (3 May 2021)

Well I've had the jersey for almost two years, since June 2019. Is anyone interested in continuing this? If not is there someone I can send it to for posterity as it's sitting in the back of a drawer at present.


----------



## craigwend (10 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well I've had the jersey for almost two years, since June 2019. Is anyone interested in continuing this? If not is there someone I can send it to for posterity as it's sitting in the back of a drawer at present.


How about @Shaun ?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Aug 2021)

I still have the CC jersey. In 3 years and 5 months it has moved twice. I have had it since November 2018.

If there is no interest I'll bin it in the next couple of weeks. I'm happy to ride +/-40 miles to hand over. Alternatively I can post it to someone at my cost.


----------



## Fnaar (28 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I still have the CC jersey. In 3 years and 5 months it has moved twice. I have had it since November 2018.
> 
> If there is no interest I'll bin it in the next couple of weeks. I'm happy to ride +/-40 miles to hand over. Alternatively I can post it to someone at my cost.


If no takers for a handover, send it to me. I can try to get it moving again


----------



## Archie_tect (1 Nov 2021)

@Fnaar, we could meet up for a coffee and cake at Capheaton- or fish and chips at the coast?


----------



## Fnaar (1 Nov 2021)

Sounds good to me @Archie_tect


----------



## Archie_tect (1 Nov 2021)

I'll check opening hours at Capheaton in case they have winter opening!


----------



## Fnaar (1 Nov 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> I'll check opening hours at Capheaton in case they have winter opening!


When were you thinking of? I have a (minor) injury at the moment, but it's currently keeping me off the bike


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Nov 2021)

Fnaar said:


> When were you thinking of? I have a (minor) injury at the moment, but it's currently keeping me off the bike


Hope you're feeling better soon Fnaar... get Mrs Goodbody to give it a rub.

I suppose we need to get the CC jersey first to pass it on!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2021)

@Fnaar @Archie_tect I had forgotten about this. PM me an address and I'll mail the jersey to you


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Nov 2021)

Thanks Paul! @Fnaar, to me/to you?


----------



## Fnaar (3 Nov 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Thanks Paul! @Fnaar, to me/to you?


Hi @Archie_tect, hi @PaulSB , I'll pm my address to Paul, and we can take things from there


----------



## Fnaar (6 Nov 2021)

@Archie_tect @PaulSB
I now have the jersey  Pics show names from the jersey's previous travels 





















Will liaise with Archie_tect to decide what to do with it/meet up


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Nov 2021)

Isn't that fantastic! 
When would suit you @Fnaar... a day midweek's ok for me for the next few weeks- how's your foot?


----------



## Fnaar (6 Nov 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Isn't that fantastic!
> When would suit you @Fnaar... a day midweek's ok for me for the next few weeks- how's your foot?


Yes, it's excellent! Seeing my own name there reminds me of my previous pick up and handover. The injury is an odd problem with my finger, can't really grip or change gear properly, a bit painful. It may take another week or two, so I'll keep you posted. When all OK, I can do any day really at the moment


----------



## Fnaar (15 Dec 2021)

@Archie_tect I'm still having very badly-timed problems with my hand, keeping me off the bike still. Just wanted to say that I haven't forgotten, and as soon as I can get back on the bike, I'll let you know


----------



## Fnaar (28 Apr 2022)

Yo my homies... I'm back in cyculation, ready to get this jersey rolling again! Let's talk jersey 😊👍😎


----------



## ianrauk (28 Apr 2022)

Who has the jersey (s)?
Norvern & Southern versions?


----------



## Fnaar (28 Apr 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Who has the jersey (s)?
> Norvern & Southern versions?



I've got the Northern one 
@Archie_tect 👍😎 🚵


----------



## fozy tornip (21 Jul 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Who has the jersey (s)?
> Norvern & Southern versions?



Soft southern jersey?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jul 2022)

fozy tornip said:


> Soft southern jersey?



And the norvern muppet jersey.


----------



## Fnaar (21 Jul 2022)

ianrauk said:


> And the norvern muppet jersey.



I have the Northern one... Ready, willing and able to pass it on to any takers 👍🙂


----------



## 4F (27 Nov 2022)

I have located the Southern one, I thought I had passed it on but located it at the back of my wardrobe….

Happy to get this one moving again with any Suffolk based riders


----------

